# liquid clomid



## anabolix250 (Aug 23, 2010)

Simple one, at the end of a 12 week test only cycle, will a course of liquid clomid bring my balls back to normal size? 

I get confused with all this talk of HGC...what did they run before HGC was the go or did they live with raisin nuts?


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2010)

Good question. 1. GET HCG. 2. They used to deal with it or use proviron (and I'm sure a few other things) 3. Min dosing ON cycle is 500 2x\week. Besides that, consult stickies and more informed guys round here


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like I will have to delay cycle until HGC can be found!!


Thanks anyway.


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 24, 2010)

So anyone run a similar cycle (500mg test enan) without HGC?


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2010)

Look for HcG. You'll find more than hgc lol.


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha yeh I picked up on my error typing yesterday but couldnt figure out how to go back and edit my posts.......I mean HCG


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

i use hcg starting 1 wk into my " cycle" for up to 12 wks at 250ius 2xs wk mon - thurs. until my 12 wks are up. then i stop and bridge for 4-8 wks. then reuse again the hcg ect, ect. but for 3 wks into bridge i use clomid only.


----------



## dubol (Oct 2, 2010)

never heard about liquid clomid, it's good?


----------



## unclem (Oct 2, 2010)

no liquid will compare to pharm grade pills, they just try hard to make it the same. i get a script for clomid at times, then others i use ugl tabs. never clomid liquid, i think its garbage. but thats only my opinion. but ive tried liq clomid and it worked a very little compared to hg or ugl pills. but then again i no nothing.


----------



## dubol (Oct 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> no liquid will compare to pharm grade pills, they just try hard to make it the same. i get a script for clomid at times, then others i use ugl tabs. never clomid liquid, i think its garbage. but thats only my opinion. but ive tried liq clomid and it worked a very little compared to hg or ugl pills. but then again i no nothing.


 
clear


----------

